# Different breeds with no undercoat and hair...



## paris

Whenever I'm talking to people about Paris (or just Maltese in general) most are amazed that they don't have an undercoat and have hair instead of fur. Remember know that I live in NE Texas...home of the BIG dogs. lol I had never even seen a Maltese around here before I got Paris and even now the sightings are few and far in between.

My questions are:

What other breeds don't have undercoats?
What other breeds have hair instead of fur?
What other breads don't shed?

Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## dolcevita

Yorkies don't have undercoats and don't shed. I think there are other breeds, but I can't think of them right now. Yeah, most people don't know about the hair instead of fur thing, even here in DC.


----------



## Ladysmom

I googled it and found a few more:

Italian Gryehound

Portugese Water Dog

Papillion

Doberman Pincher

Chihuahua

Chinese Shar-Pei

Lowchen


----------



## Cosy

The silky terrier has hair just like the yorkie and doesn't shed.



Marj, those ones you listed don't have undercoats but they do shed.


----------



## HollyHobbie

HI I really don't have any answers for you but I was just curious where you were from I live very close to the NE Tex area. I live just north of Dallas/Plano area. But I grew up about 45 mins. from the Paris area.


----------



## paris

> HI I really don't have any answers for you but I was just curious where you were from I live very close to the NE Tex area. I live just north of Dallas/Plano area. But I grew up about 45 mins. from the Paris area.[/B]


I live in Texarkana...moved here in 1966 from Oklahoma when I was a mere pup.


----------



## dogloverx3

Shih Tzu's have hair instead of fur and do not shed . Sarah


----------



## sassy's mommy

my choice would be Papillion. Love the red and white ones.


----------



## Cosy

Sarah, actually shih tzus do have undercoat which traps any shedding hair until groomed. This makes them a double coated breed. (at least in the U.S.. lol)


----------



## dogloverx3

> Sarah, actually shih tzus do have undercoat which traps any shedding hair until groomed. This makes them a double coated breed. (at least in the U.S.. lol)[/B]


 LOL - I knew about the undercoat , but Henry never sheds . Sarah ( of course I carry a comb in my pocket at all times - so if they did shed , I'd never know !!! )


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom

Silky Terriers are hair dogs too! My Prima Donna Floria *Tosca* (RIP) was the sweetest thing too... about 6 lbs of love & affection!


----------



## Cosy

The poodle has no undercoat although the hair is dense and curly or wirey rather than straight. No shedding. 

You can always go the other way and get a Chinese Crested with little to no hair at all! LOL!


----------



## beckybc03

Bichons have hair instead of fur and don't shed. I don't believe they have an undercoat either. Their hair is fairly similar to maltese...except curly of course.


----------



## MalteseJane

The lhasa has an undercoat but does not shed. My daughter's shi tzu did not shed and she was mostly in a short hair cut.



I have been around lhasa, shi tzu, dachshund, labs/retriever and they all have the doggy smell. The maltese does not have that doggy smell. Would like to know about the yorky.


----------



## suTQ

I don't know specifically about their coats, but I believe these are some of the breeds that do not shed:
Bichon Frise
Bolognese
Coton De Tulear
Havanese
Maltese
Poodle
Shih Tzu
Yorkie
and of course the hairless breeds.
I know there are other breeds that don't shed, but these are the ones I researched before getting a maltese.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

> I don't know specifically about their coats, but I believe these are some of the breeds that do not shed:
> Bichon Frise
> *Bolognese*
> Coton De Tulear
> Havanese
> Maltese
> Poodle
> Shih Tzu
> Yorkie
> and of course the hairless breeds.
> I know there are other breeds that don't shed, but these are the ones I researched before getting a maltese.[/B]


Bolognese? Does it come with spaghetti?? LOL


----------



## suTQ

OOps, just wanted to add, according to my research, Lhasa Apso's do shed. My best friend growing up had one and it gave me the worst allergy attacks.


----------



## starry

> OOps, just wanted to add, according to my research, Lhasa Apso's do shed. My best friend growing up had one and it gave me the worst allergy attacks.[/B]


I disagree about the Lhasa's.








I got one bc my dtr was VERY allergic to animal hair. Even hamsters and rabbits. She can't even wear wool.








So our lhasa DoesNot shed but does have an undercoat.
My dtrs chi sheds like crazy!
Maybe your friends dog had a mix in her?


----------



## suTQ

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=391986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOps, just wanted to add, according to my research, Lhasa Apso's do shed. My best friend growing up had one and it gave me the worst allergy attacks.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree about the Lhasa's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got one bc my dtr was VERY allergic to animal hair. Even hamsters and rabbits. She can't even wear wool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So our lhasa DoesNot shed but does have an undercoat.
> My dtrs chi sheds like crazy!
> Maybe your friends dog had a mix in her?
> [/B]
Click to expand...

One of the articles I remember reading said that Lhasas have a double coat, are considered low-shedding, and shed the undercoat twice a year---BUT I know that there is a lot of misinformation out there and I'm sure that this article could be wrong. My friend's lhasa was a purebred, and the allergies were worse at certain times of the year---maybe they did not keep up with her grooming as well as they should have? I was just sharing what I had read and experienced, but I'm always open to learning the true facts, if I am misinformed.


----------



## MalteseJane

> and of course the hairless breeds.[/B]


 

The hairless breeds DO shed and worse then the ones with hair. Exemple : the chihuahua. And this is somebody who has actually a chihuahua who wrote about it. I was so surprised that I still remember, lol. I also had a long haired dachshund, and yes they have an undercoat, and they shed, but compared to other short coats of dogs, it was not that much. 



About the lhasa, I had a lhasa for 12 years and he did NOT shed. The allergies are not really coming from the hair but from the dander (spelling ?). Before my lhasa I not even knew there were dogs that don't shed. Now that I know and am used to it, I don't want a shedding dog anymore.


----------



## starry

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=392015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOps, just wanted to add, according to my research, Lhasa Apso's do shed. My best friend growing up had one and it gave me the worst allergy attacks.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree about the Lhasa's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got one bc my dtr was VERY allergic to animal hair. Even hamsters and rabbits. She can't even wear wool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So our lhasa DoesNot shed but does have an undercoat.
> My dtrs chi sheds like crazy!
> Maybe your friends dog had a mix in her?
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the articles I remember reading said that Lhasas have a double coat, are considered low-shedding, and shed the undercoat twice a year---BUT I know that there is a lot of misinformation out there and I'm sure that this article could be wrong. My friend's lhasa was a purebred, and the allergies were worse at certain times of the year---maybe they did not keep up with her grooming as well as they should have? I was just sharing what I had read and experienced, but I'm always open to learning the true facts, if I am misinformed.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Oh, Im always interested in anything about the Lhasa's too since I don't know of a "Spoiled Lhasa" forum.








Interesting about the lhasa's tho.







Maybe mine has a mix?
I bet your friends dogs were beautiful.









Jane, Thanks for the info too. 
(I don't know how to quote and reply that in this same message.







)


----------



## Desiree

The following dog breeds are usually good for people with allergies because they produce little dander and do not shed much:

1) Maltese (has hair)
2) Yorkshire Terrier (has hair)
3) Havanese (has hair)
4) Bolognese (has hair)
5) Bichon Frise (has hair)
6) Coton de Tulear (has hair)
7) American Hairless Dog (Hairless)
8) Bergamasco (has hair, which forms mats or flocks and is kept matted)
9) Bedlington Terrier (curly coat)
10) Basenji (smooth, shiny coat with minimal shedding)
11) Border Terrier (wiry coat)
12) Bouvier des Flandres (shaggy, wooly coat)
13) Cairn Terrier (shaggy outercoat/soft undercoat)
14) West Highland White Terrier (harsh, straight, short-haired coat)
15) Chinese Crested (mostly hairless)
16) Schnauzer (wiry coat)
17)Irish Water Spaniel (curly coat)
18) Shih Tzu (has hair)
19) Kerry Blue Terrier (soft, wavy coat)
20) Lowchen (long, wavy hair)
21) Poodle (curly or corded - of harsh texture)
22) Lhasa Apso (has hair)
23) Xoloitzcuntle (Mexican Hairless Dog)
24) Peruvian Inca (hairless)
25) Portuguese Water Dog (single-layered coat)
26) Puli (corded/matted coat)
27) Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier (soft coat)
28) Spanish Water Dog (curly, wooly coat)
29) Tibetan Terrier (fine, long outercoat and wooly undercoat)
30) Wirehaired Fox Terrier (wiry coat)
31) Norfolk Terrier (hard, wiry coat)
32) Norwich Terrier (hard, wiry coat)
33) Airdale Terrier (hard, dense, wiry coat)


I'm sure there are more. If you have allergies you should see a dog from the breed you're interested in first because everyone will react differently depending on the severity of their allergies. Dander is not only found in the coat, but also in saliva and then passed on to their coat when they lick it. Not sure if you even have allergies but just incase now you know








<div align="center">
Desiree


----------



## Desiree

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=392015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOps, just wanted to add, according to my research, Lhasa Apso's do shed. My best friend growing up had one and it gave me the worst allergy attacks.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree about the Lhasa's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got one bc my dtr was VERY allergic to animal hair. Even hamsters and rabbits. She can't even wear wool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So our lhasa DoesNot shed but does have an undercoat.
> My dtrs chi sheds like crazy!
> Maybe your friends dog had a mix in her?
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the articles I remember reading said that Lhasas have a double coat, are considered low-shedding, and shed the undercoat twice a year---BUT I know that there is a lot of misinformation out there and I'm sure that this article could be wrong. My friend's lhasa was a purebred, and the allergies were worse at certain times of the year---maybe they did not keep up with her grooming as well as they should have? I was just sharing what I had read and experienced, but I'm always open to learning the true facts, if I am misinformed.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Did the person with allergies have an allergy test done to see what he/she was really allergic to? It may not have even been the dog, but something else that they weren't aware of. Seasonal allergies perhaps since you say they were worse at certain times of the year. How were your friends allergies during the rest of the year when they weren't at their worst? If your friend was allergic to the Lhasa Apso I think he/she would have had the same reaction to it throughout the year because of the dander in the dog's saliva alone. Also, if you have allergies it helps to keep your house pretty clean and vacuum often/have air filters. Not saying he/she has a dirty house just wanted to point that out









Of course it is also possible that your friend was indeed allergic to the dog, but that doesn't mean someone else with allergies will have the same reaction to that breed. Some of the dog breeds that are considered "hypo-allergenic" I've had reactions to and others, like the Maltese and Portuguese Water Dog, I've been perfectly fine around.

<div align="center">Desiree


----------



## MissMelanie

From 

http://www.bestfriendspetcare.com/pet_fact...sheddingdog.cfm



These are dogs who don't have much of an undercoat, and they have the type of coat the requires regular clipping. These include Poodles, Cocker Spaniels, Shih Tzus and Schnauzers. Other breeds that shed little to no hair include the following: Affenpinschers, Airedale Terriers, American Hairless Terriers, Australian Terriers, Basenjis, Bedlington Terriers, Belgian Shepherd Laekenois, Bergamascos, Bichon Frises, Bichon/Yorkie mixes, Bologneses, Border Terriers, Bouvers des Flanders, Brussels Griffons, Cairn Terriers, Cesky Terriers, Chi-Poos, Chinese Cresteds, Cockapoos, Coton De Tulears, Dandie Dinmont Terriers, Doodleman Pinschers, Giant Schnauzers, Glen of Imaal Terriers, Hairless Khalas, Havaneses, Irish Terriers, Irish Water Spaniels, Italian Greyhounds, Kerry Blue Terriers, Komondors, Labradoodles, Lagotto Romagnolos, Lakeland Terriers, Lowchens, Malteses, Malti-Poos, Manchester Terriers, Mi-Kis, Miniature Poodles, Miniature Schnauzers, Norfolk Terriers, Norwich Terriers, Peruvian Inca Orchids, Petit Basset Griffon Vendeens, Poos (Poodle Mixes), Portuguese Water Dogs, Pulis, Schnoodles, Scottish Terriers, Sealyham Terriers, Shepadoodles, Shichons, Silky Terriers, Soft Coated Wheaten Terriers, Spanish Water Dogs, Standard Poodles, Standard Schnauzers, Tibetan Terriers, Toy Poodles, Welsh Terriers, West Highland White Terriers, Wirehaired Fox Terriers, Wirehaired Pointing Griffons, and Yorkshire Terriers. 



<div align="left">Desiree, I like the information you gave and the way you did it, thank you.<div align="left"> <div align="left">enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## paris

Thanks everybody for the replies. I knew I could count on y'all to give me the answers.


----------



## winterc0ld

shih tzu and maltese i know doesnt shed but papillon has shedding season


----------

